# روبوت



## ادنبرة (1 يناير 2009)

مراحب
تابعت هذا الملتقى المميز بكل مواضيعه المميزة
انا بصدد تنفيذ مشروع صنع روبوت .
من اهم مميزاته انه يستطيع التحرك ع خط اسود عرضة 5 سم ..
والخط ليس مستقيما اذ هنا تتدخل عوامل البرمجة واضافة الsensors
حتى يتم الاحساس بوجود المنحيات واخذ الاعتبار عن انحناء الريبوت في اللفة..
بالنسبة للتفاصيل الاخرى التي اريدها في الريبوت فاستطرق لها عند فهمي للاساس
اذ سيكون من السهل تكمله البداية ...


لقد قمت بدراسة لاالكترونيات والموتور.. والان يجب الاستفادة وتطبيق ما درسناه ع صناعه الريبوت..

من حيث قرائتي السابقة..
يجب التركيز ع 3 جزئيات او 4 في الصناع


الجسم = الشكل الخارجي والادوارت

العقل = الدوائر الالكترونية والحركة

الاحساس = استخدام السنسر والدوائر..

واخيرا البرمجة..


هنا اجد صعوبة في تنفيذ بداية المشروع .. وهو تطبيق الدائرة الكهربائية الصحيحة ورسم المجسم المبدئي لروبوت
مبدئيا ساستخدم في تصميم

- stepper motor
- wheels
- sensors
- LED's
- capacitors
- resistors
وقمت باختيار الشريحة التالية لسهولة تطبيقها
-PIC16f84


لا استطيع فهم فكرة الحساسات في المخطط.. يمكن استخدام 3 حساسات
ولكن لا اعرف كيكفة تركيبها او طريقة تطبيق الدائرة المناسبة

احببت الاستفادة من تجاربكم حول التخطيط الصحيح والبدء في تنفيذ الدائرة ..
لانه الفكرة العامة مازالت قليلا مبهمة...


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 يناير 2009)

الحساسات هنا خلايا ضوئية تحس بالضوء المنعكس إن كان فوق الجزء الأبيض خارج الخط الأسود فتعطى جهد كهربى أما إن كان فوق الخط الأسود فلن يعطى ضوء
مهمة الميكرو انه إن غابت الإشارة من الحساس الأيمن يحرف الروبوت يمين والعكس إن غابت عن الأيسر يحرفة لليسار


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (3 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووور علي المعلومات المفيدة جدا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## ادنبرة (6 يناير 2009)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> الحساسات هنا خلايا ضوئية تحس بالضوء المنعكس إن كان فوق الجزء الأبيض خارج الخط الأسود فتعطى جهد كهربى أما إن كان فوق الخط الأسود فلن يعطى ضوء
> مهمة الميكرو انه إن غابت الإشارة من الحساس الأيمن يحرف الروبوت يمين والعكس إن غابت عن الأيسر يحرفة لليسار



يعطيك العافية اخوي على هذه الملاحظات..

بس ممكن تقترح علي مواقع تفيدني في بناء الدائرة المناسبة لتصميم الحساسات
والموتور؟؟؟

او تعطيني فكرة عن كيفية تصميم الدائرة الصحيحة..


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 يناير 2009)

اخى
لا اعلم ما هى الحساسات التى تنوى استخدامها فضلا عن أن كلامك يوحى ان لديك دائرة ما. على اى حال هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647.html
اضع سلسلة لتصميم الدوائر الالكترونية
هنا فى قسم الميكاترونكس اعتقد يوجد كثير من الروابط
استطيع ان اساعدك فى جزئية ما لكن مشروع كامل فلو كان لدى واحد كنت وضعته


----------

